# access in formular tabelle erstellen



## siegpes (7. September 2005)

hallo!

wie kann ich im access 2000 über ein formular eine neu tabelle erstellen?


lg siegpes


----------



## Slizzzer (7. September 2005)

Erzähl mal mehr. In welchem Zusammenhang willst Du Tabellen von einem Formular aus erstellen?


----------



## Julian Maicher (7. September 2005)

Am einfachsten wohl so:

```
DoCmd.RunSQL "CREATE TABLE test (test1 INT, test2 TEXT);"
```


----------



## siegpes (7. September 2005)

danke mal für die antworten!

habe eine laufende id und die tabelle soll dann zb tbl_lk_001 .... tbl_lk_002 usw...
sein. kann man das vieleicht über die grafikoberfläche auch machen? kann nicht viel von der prog.sprache!

also nochmal kurz:
habe ein formular wo neu steht. wenn ich daraufklicke soll es mir eine neue tbl mit dem vortlaufenden namen machen und nur die spaltenbezeichnung  von der tbl_urtbl übernehmen!


lg siegpes


----------

